# Serving knots??? How do you tie one?



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

What type of knot do you guys tie with serving thread? I am just getting into doing all the work on my bow, but this is one question that I have yet to have answered. Thanks Matt


----------



## Pinball (Jan 16, 2005)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/features/practical_bowhunter/tieone/index.html


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

*awesome*

good idea guy. I will tie one on tonight,never have really liked the brass nock as it wears out my tabs fast in the one spot. Thanks :thumbs_up


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

It all depends on what's being tied but the link given by Pinball demonstrates a good way to tie a nock, etc. I still use that knot to tie on my peeps as well. If you use a Tru-peep, do a search for that and you should find a diagram of how to tie those in. 
Also, you should be able to find how to replace center serving. Another good things to know how to do on your own.
Take care.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

FLBowHunter2 said:


> Also, you should be able to find how to replace center serving. Another good things to know how to do on your own.


Taking a ride here:

I've never changed a center serving, but I have a spool of Halo and a Cavalier serving jig.

My biggest doubt - how tight shall I serve?

Thanks,


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

hey fellow finger shooter what do you expect out of the halo serving? think I know the answer but need someboy's else opinion(looks on the ground....nope didn't drop my release  )


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

The reason I've purchased the Halo & jig was because there were postings about the best serving for fingers, and Halo was number 2, Angel (hard to find) was number 1, but not by much.


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am a release shooter and I just looking for the good materials to tie in peeps and such. Any recomendations? Also the peep I am looking to tie in is a fletcher tru-peep. What kind of knot should I be tieing. Thanks. Matt


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Thank you Jorge that is what I was thinking, where did you get the Halo at and does it take a special serving tool?


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I have tried and liked Crown serving, I am also currently trying a No. 63? from BCY. It's what Crackers recommended when he built my strings and cables. It's supposed to be as slick, but stronger than Halo. Just right for us finger shooters! I like it so far!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

For tying in peeps I use BCY 2D, it's not bulky and holds well. I usually just tie about 1 1/2" above and below the peep. This allows me adjust the peep to where I want it and then I just snug the knots close to the peep and it doesn't move anywhere. You can start off with what's called a larks head hitch and then follow up with 3 half hitches. Trim and carefully melt the ends. Do the same below the peep. 

I use a whip knot for finishing off center and end servings. For center serving I use BCY 0.021 #62 braid which I've found holds well but I might try Halo sometime to see how it holds up. Check out the BCY site for some more material info at: BCY 

As well, most archery books that have a maintenance component will detail the basic knots.

Cheers,


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

GWN_Nuge said:


> I might try Halo sometime to see how it holds up.


If you shoot fingers, Halo is highly regarded, but avoud it for D Loops or alike. Too slippery.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

harleyryder said:


> Thank you Jorge that is what I was thinking, where did you get the Halo at and does it take a special serving tool?


I've purchased it with Stewart from Bowman bows

http://www.bowmanbows.com/pricelist.html

About serving tool, I hope not...  

The only one I have is the Cavalier!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Jorge... guess I'll stick with #62  

Cheers,


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I've not used Halo myself (I shoot release), but I got a spool of it for my daughter to try. No, it does not take a different server..it's just serving string.

As for preference, I can tell you my daughter didn't like it much. She said it was so slick, she didn't feel comfortable holding the string, and it felt like she had to have more of a hook on it to keep from letting it slip. Like I said, I'm just reporting what she said....and I can see the reasoning behind it. :wink:


----------



## Pinball (Jan 16, 2005)

Some good links:

Serving material
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166297&highlight=serving+diameter

Tying a D-Loop
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=149143&highlight=tying+loop

Tying off Drop Away Rest
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=158985

Serving a Bow String
http://www.edersbow.com/publication/1998/August/ser/default.cfm


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

i went to look at this link for fun http://www.edersbow.com/publication...ser/default.cfm

there is one part in there that is either wrong, or just confusing in the way they describe it. one would quickly discover this when they were almost finished. 

at the part where you've served until you make the loop and start back-serving, it says to make sure you wrap the serving in the opposite direction. this is after it says to wrap towards the serving on the upper part. if i had never done it before this would not have worked the way i read it. when you begin back-serving inside of the loop you must keep wrapping the jig around the string in the same direction you were before. in other words if you were going clockwise around the string on the way down, you need to be going clockwise around the string on the way back up or you'll have a mess.


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

When I do center serving, I serve it as tight as I can without breaking the serving and always wrap it in the same direction as the bowstring twists. If not, it can come loose and won't last nearly as long.

Deadeye270, here's a link to a thread on Eders that shows how to tie in a Tru-peep: 
SERVING TRU-PEEP LINK 

The one link that was given for center serving from Eders is a good one but, to me, the finish is complicated for the beginner server. In the picture below, you'll see the finishing step for the Tru-Peep. You can finish center serving the same way only you want to wrap your serving (the key here is tight but not so tight that you can't get the tag end back under/through) over the loop 8-10 times then run the tag end through the loop and pull it and the tag end back under the serving. Tie a knot in the tag end and pull it up with pliers to bring everything tight together. Trim then carefully burn end.











Finally, if I'm not mistaken both Apple and Bohning make archery maintenance videos that include serving, tying in peeps, etc. If a picture is worth a thousand words, a video of someone actually doing these things would definitely be worth the $15 or $20 they probably ask for the videos. :smile:


----------

